
Why Prison?: An Economic Critique - apsec112
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2928219
======
taxicabjesus
I posted about how punishment is almost always gratuitous a while back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13286085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13286085)

(The summary looks interesting - I'm commenting here to remind myself to read
this tomorrow...)

